# Grinder stands



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2017)

Thought I would share a little project that I did for the grinders in my shop. I now have my wood shop and metal shop seperated, all the grinders are now in the metal shop. The problem was I didn't like clamping a grinder to the bench whenever I need to use one, and I have several that all do different things. So I came up with these, a couple I might modify so that different grinders could be bolted to them as needed and this way my work benches stay clear. The cost of these $0. Well I will have to buy some paint to paint them. So here's some pics of the build and how they came out.

I started by salvaging some worn out semi brake drums and some 5 inch 1/4" wall square tubing.



Metal was rusty as could be. A shop that I go to for work sandblasted them for me no cost. Doing favors for people does come back to you.



This is a 1/4" round plate that is going to be welded to the top.



A friend is welding it for me, he's a far better welder than me. We tacked it on the top, then flipped it over and welded the center on the bottom.



Stitching it in.



A cool pick welding the bottom.



Burning the top in, welded all the way around.



The bottom stitched.



Welding the top again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 17, 2017)

No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> No


Patience grasshopper, lol. Still posting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2017)

Burn in the top plate.



Adding the post, it's welded all the way around.



More welding.



Another one with the post just tacked. My buddy Dave adjusting the power on the welder. That's a big welder! Major power!



This is a pick of the plate that goes on top of the post after it was welded on. I think that plate is 3/8" thick.



Voila!!! Three heavy a$$ grinder stands, cheap and functional.

Reactions: Way Cool 10 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2017)

And here they are in the basement shop. Other side of that wall is the wood shop. This is going to be my grinder, buffer, wire wheel, wall. You can also see the stand for my Baldor cutting tool grinder.



A little better light shows what these things look like better.



These are nice stands, cheap and easy, heavy and functional. The brake drums alone are 90lbs each.



Looking down the basement stairs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2017)

Those look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Those look great!


Thanks, they have to be painted yet. Might be able to do that for therapy rehabbing after my surgery when I'm feeling better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 17, 2017)

Those are awesome, Greg! I really need something like that for my grinder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2017)

You have a manhole cover in your cellar? Cool.....

Nice job on the stands!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> You have a manhole cover in your cellar? Cool.....
> 
> Nice job on the stands!!


I was wondering how long it was going to take for someone to notice that, lol. Actually it's a floor mat to scrap your feet before you enter the house, or a welcome mat. It's from my sister in New York, so it's a copy of a New York city man hole cover.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Those are awesome, Greg! I really need something like that for my grinder.


I hope that you and others make them, that's why I posted them. You can source the materials locally from repair centers, a heavy truck repair center will get you the big heavy ones like mine. The drums alone weigh 90 to 100 lbs. They won't move around on you when you use them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 18, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I hope that you and others make them, that's why I posted them. You can source the materials locally from repair centers, a heavy truck repair center will get you the big heavy ones like mine. The drums alone weigh 90 to 100 lbs. They won't move around on you when you use them.



And when we pick them up we may get a hernia! 

JK

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> And when we pick them up we may get a hernia!
> 
> JK


Nah, I already had that, lol. Actually it's kinda weird, I can lift more now than I'll be able to after the surgery. I hope the healing and recovery doesn't take too long but I will be careful and do what the docs say and listen to my body. But to not be able to lift heavy things is just not me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 18, 2017)

Had 2 fixed...have to be careful for a little while  but you will be back to normal in no time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 9, 2018)

When i was painting them. Brushed on rustoleum primer and 2 coats of paint top and bottom.



 I have a baldor tool grinder that I painted at the same time.


 one coat for the bottoms.


 I drilled this one to mount a buffer on.


 

 it doesn't move when using it.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 9, 2018)

Yesterday I hacked out some clamps for the quick change mounts. 2" x 1/4" stainless steel because I found some and I won't have to paint them.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 9, 2018)

Oops, forgot the pics! Lol.
First order of business was to cut one leg off on the bandsaw at work. 


 

 4 pieces done so I can make to many clamps, lol.


 nice to have access to machinery at work, like this bridgeport mill.


 Milling the slots. I pretty much hacked them out because I couldnt find the right sized cutter.


 Once all the slots where cut it was off to the horizontal band saw.


 again, it's nice to have access to machinery at work.


 Bucket O clamps. And a couple of screws I can use while sourcing some knobs for the clamping system.


 Not bad for a few hours of work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2021)

Well it's only been about 3 years since I worked on these, lol. But now that the woodshop is basically done its time to concentrate on the metal shop side of the shop.
I did some layout for the screws, knobs, and clips to mount the bases.





This will give you an idea of how they will work to hold the bases down on the pedestals.



Drilled a pilot hole.



Final size bit.



And then chamfered the holes so the screws will sit just below the surface then they will be welded in and ground flush.



Test fit.....



Holes for the screw studs are done.




This is looking up from the bottom of the base when its on the pedestal.



This is a better pic to show how it will all go together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2021)

Well I have a bunch of clips to clean up and de burr. These are stainless steel.



I made a bunch.



The multi tool belt grinder is the tool of choice for this task



A rough part with lots of burrs and sharp edges. 



A few seconds on the multi tool and it's good to go.



A whole bucket of clips are now done.



Next I layed out a template to mark out the rest of the bases so I would only have to do this once instead of measuring them all.



It drops right in and I just marked for the holes with a sharpie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2021)

After all the holes where marked and drilled it was off to the garage to weld the screws in.
Kinda cold in the garage today.



I set the screws in place.



And welded them in.



Then I used a 4" grinder with a 36 grit flap disc to grind the welds flush and flat.



Nice and smooth.



Bottom view of the studs.



All done and ready for paint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2021)

I brought them back into the basement to warm up before painting. Maybe I'll get the bottom coat done tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2021)

I know this is way more grinder bases than I'll ever need but I also won't ever have to make them again as I'll have plenty. If I add a grinder to the mix I can just grab a base, drill the mounting holes, and add it to the rest of the mix. Changing grinders will be easy on the pedestals and not require any tools to do so.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2021)

Bottoms are painted  With my favorite go to paint, Rustoleum. I always have some on hand it seems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2021)

Bottoms dried up nice, I absolutelyove rustoleum paint!
I flipped em over for the final coat. Just one coat on these as I put it on kinda heavy.



Final coat on. The paint will on out nicely.



It will be so nice to finally get these done so I can mount any grinder to a pedestal, will be nice to get my wire wheel grinder out of the wood shop too. So this grinder wall has been in the works since the day I put the wall up for the shop. I went to the big box store today and purchased a bunch of electrical boxes and pvc conduit to wire the wall up.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2021)

Well I had a snow day at work today, I got texted and was told to stay home, they where keeping the trucks in. So I shoveled my snow and my 2 neighbors and then worked on my grinder stuff. 

The paint was dry so I mounted up a grinder and the clamps and knobs.



I used a washer between the clamp and knob.



And my big boy is on a stand! I have to take the knobs all the way off to change a grinder but it still is a tool less task. 



Did the same with the wire wheel set up. Finally got this off the bench.



The grinder wall is coming along. Next I'll be doing some electrical work to power the wall up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 28, 2021)

What world are you in to get 30 hours out of a day, Greg. I certainly wish I was that organized and had practiced welding in the past. Instead, I always had a welding shop close by and was friends with the owners, so welding was pretty easy to get done without having to know how. I can, but it aint purdy like your beads you showed... Jerry (in Tucson). .


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2021)

Jerry, I can weld but I'm not an expert either. If someone is standing next to me that can weld better I hand them the torch, lol. A friend welded up most of the pedestals. A good man knows his limitations. I welded in the studs since I have a nice mig welder now. Finding the time to get all my projects done is always a struggle, balancing work, life, time with my Betty, etc. I find I also just don't have the stamina I used to, that's part of the aging process. I'm still going, just a little slower.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 28, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Jerry, I can weld but I'm not an expert either. If someone is standing next to me that can weld better I hand them the torch, lol. A friend welded up most of the pedestals. A good man knows his limitations. I welded in the studs since I have a nice mig welder now. Finding the time to get all my projects done is always a struggle, balancing work, life, time with my Betty, etc. I find I also just don't have the stamina I used to, that's part of the aging process.* I'm still going, just a little slower.*


It certainly doesn't look it to me. You can do more stuff in one day than I can get done in a week. But, I'm also 74 years old, about 30 more than I had planned, but still functioning. Ah, to be young again. Oh well, next life I hope some of the stuff I learned in this one will transfer over.... .... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

